
Boy, 11, hacks into replica U.S. vote website in minutes at convention - uptown
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-cyber/boy-11-hacks-into-replica-u-s-vote-website-in-minutes-at-convention-idUSKBN1KZ0O2
======
schoen
Is it possible that this was a CTF event in which the web sites were
deliberately created with vulnerabilities that the participants had to
exploit?

